# Billiges oder kostenloses Tool für Obj



## amlug (20. Aug 2004)

Hallo!
Ich möchte gern *.obj dateien erstellen, möchte aber nicht dieses teure Wavefront benutzten. Gibt es irgendwelche billige oder sogar kostenlose Programme zum erstellen von Objs.
Danke!


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Aug 2004)

Ich kenne .obj-Dateien nur aus der C/C++ -Welt. Ansonsten kann ich mit diesem Format wenig anfangen. ???:L


----------



## armerpraktikant (20. Aug 2004)

Wenn du 3D-Modell-Dateien meinst, kannste ja mal hier nachschauen...

Da gibts massig Tool, Modeler, Tuts, usw... und das alles nicht nur für 3 D.

CU Olli


----------



## Oxygenic (21. Aug 2004)

Schau mal hier: http://www.3dchat.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=50

Und mit AccuTrans3D lassen sich die Objekte dann nach .OBJ konvertieren.


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Aug 2004)

Mit Milkshape kann man seine Objekte erstellen und  wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre dann als obj-File exportieren.
Wenn du einen anderen Editor lieber magst kannst Milkshape auch nur als Konverter nutzen da es auch die gängisten Formate beim Import untestützt. Gib es aber glaube ich nur für Windows.


----------

